# What is achievable in just 4 weeks?



## ANTHC123 (Oct 13, 2009)

I no this isn't long at all and there is no short cuts but what can be achieved in just 4 weeks, pics if possible, weather bulking, cutting , lean mass what ever, what can be achieved?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Cutting would yield the most noticeable results. Or less running the likes of SD etc then bulking natty would be negligible and certainly not noticeable.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A 4 week cut should see some results.


----------



## ANTHC123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Reason being I'm booking a last minute holiday... Well 4 weeks time and need motivation, been on and off the gym for about 2 year since I was bang into it and just need that push to get me back into it. Hopefully this holiday is what I need. Someone must have some 4 weeks progress pics


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ANTHC123 said:


> Reason being I'm booking a last minute holiday... Well 4 weeks time and need motivation, been on and off the gym for about 2 year since I was bang into it and just need that push to get me back into it. Hopefully this holiday is what I need. Someone must have some 4 weeks progress pics


Bulking muscle in 4 weeks, won't see much at all unless on a very good AAS cycle. Cutting is yoour best bet for four weeks to cut some fat off and just be lean.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO you will see very little in four weeks. Just enjoy the holiday. A lot could have been done in two years though if you weren't so on and off


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

not a lot in terms of building,but you can lose bf in that time


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

caloric deficit and insanity While doing IF.


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

ANTHC123 said:


> I no this isn't long at all and there is no short cuts but what can be achieved in just 4 weeks, pics if possible, weather bulking, cutting , lean mass what ever, what can be achieved?


Would also like to hear a few answers for this. I'm working a season away an been cutting for about 8 weeks now but with uni in the way hasn't been strict as I'd want it to be and mines in about 4 weeks too. But yeah, I'd suggest a cut, where you off mate?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

A strict calorie deficit diet in 4 weeks would lose some of the fat but also muscle.

A bulk natty will do nothing in four weeks - lose a few pounds look a bit better and enjoy the hol - truth be told it is a bit late to be honest


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

i can build a garage in two

cutting will give you the most visual change but you posted this 2 weeks ago so you tell us how your going


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

A four week cut can be totally undone in a one week holiday! I know, I've done it!


----------



## WakefieldMatt (Jan 20, 2014)

Luckily for me my holiday has been booked a while 9weeks until lads holiday in Barcelona on my second week of added cardio (fasted hiit) and seeing great results, chances are if you have been on and off for that long your abs won't be well developed I suggest rope curls and weighted sit ups on a decline bench to give yours abs some thickness


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ANTHC123 said:


> last minute holiday, 4 weeks time, no motivation


 :lol: I recommend famous quick 4 week pre-wedding Feeding tube diet


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bulking.. not alot. Cutting.. alot.

I went from being quite fat (by bb standards) to not at all fat in a few weeks of low carb with clen and a bit of gear


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't worry about it to much. I cut drastically last year for a spring break stag do for 1 week. I came back 18lbs heavier with out a single ab or definition in sight. Never doin that again


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Defo cutting!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

no matter what you do in 4 weeks, it will be ruined by 1 day on holiday eating **** and drinking, get to the gym and train while eating normally, do cardio and get some fitness, then when your back continue on with a proper diet for some goals, look how you do this time around and then see what you look like next holiday


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

As said above cutting would yield the best results, if you were using a high dose of DNP in 4 weeks (which would be absolute HELL) you may be able to drop 10% Body fat (depending on where you start from).

Bulking i don't think you would be able to gain much in 4 weeks even if you were to run high doses of pretty much everything at once you still wouldn't gain much in 4 weeks.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

What you can achieve in four weeks largely depends upon the start point. If you've been training a while and are in the groove of doing so then four weeks isn't going to do a lot even if you go from a bad program to an optimal one.

However, people often say that newbs make the fastest gains but I would disagree - the fastest rate of growth IMO is when having previously trained but then taken a protracted lay off and returning to training. the first week or two is normally all soreness and the CNS re-finding it's groove, but after the first few weeks the 'muscle memory response' usually leads to an explosion of (re)growth like no other in a natty.

I put on ten lbs in four weeks when I came back to training last time and very little if any of it was fat - not all dry muscle of course, a fair bit of that weight will have been increases in muscle glycogen & water, IMT and phosphocreatine stores, but my shape changed significantly and the gains were lean. Most people in a similar situation would likely experience similar if they know how best to train and feed their own body.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Half a stone fat loss is possible within that time range should you nail everything right.

Muscle gains, minimal. Less than a lb lean mass unless you were already lean bulking.


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

stew82 said:


> caloric deficit and insanity While doing IF.


Hahaha and go away looking like a heroin addict lol


----------



## billy boy swole (Apr 19, 2014)

aye cutting, been on my cut for 8 weeks, down about 20lbs.

starting clen soon..when it arrives, 2 weeks late. appears im the first person to be seized on a domestic order lol.


----------

